# Great Saw for a Great Price



## Woodshopfreak

Looks great. Nice saw. That "some kind of metal" is probbobly aluminum, because its light and miter saws are made to be portable enough to carry around to a jobsite. Looks very nice. That will save you alot of time in cross cutting. None of the miter saws do to great with dust collection, thats jsut the way they are. At least they get what they get.  with out it there would be %50 more dust on the floor so I guess I'll look at that as a half glass full thing. Looks very nice, good pick.


----------



## motthunter

enjoy your saw


----------



## BoneD

First, I just noticed this site while doing some price and product research. I thought I would drop by and let all of you interested in this saw that Amazon has it on sale right now for only $99!

Second, LumberJocks, what a great site you guys have here. I am really impressed with both content and design!


----------



## robertpaul

I have been using the C10FCE, (not the 2) for some time now. Bought it when I needed a upgrade from my Ryobi 10".
Big test was the long drop School House Regulator that needed all sorts of 22 1/2 deg. angles and wanted the grain to flow around. It did a great job.

The Ryobi is still around and used now as the outdoor, or travelling saw.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Thats a nice saw, I looking at getting one for cutting moliding, 2×4's, 2×6's, and for on the jobsite use.


----------



## gr8outdrsmn

Bought one of these for use on the job. I do electrical work and it makes short work of cutting all of my blocks once I get them marked and ready to go. Well worth the investment.


----------



## Redford1947

Just about to place an order with Amazon for $99. Best deal I have found. Never had a miter saw (other than a plastic tray with slots) before so a little new to the game. Having some difficulty understanding what kind of table I should get or need. Seen prices upwards of $500 for some. Any suggestions from you pro's? I am most definitely a lower end DIY'R in this area. My main area of concentration is furniture refinishing.

Also, anyone have a suggestion of where I might go online to learn how to best use the Hitachi? Have seen guys cut molding but don't see how you could cut a decent size of plywood with one of these.

Happy Thanksgiving all


----------



## skone

redford - i'm pretty sure you wouldn't want to put sheets of plywood on this saw. to rip ply i would look into a table saw or even just a circ saw or jig saw with a nice long clamp on guide as a fence. or maybe i'm not getting your comment…

teenagewoodworker - you posted this a long while ago. still like the saw? i'm planning on picking one up used and came across your review.


----------

